# Bought a BABY betta? Post pics of him/her all grown up here :)



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

I got all my bettas as adults... but I am always curious to see what the baby bettas will look like grown up.

So... if you bought your betta from a pet store when he/she was a baby betta and still had no identifying colors or patterns, post a photo of what your baby looks like all grown up :-D

I would love to see what the surprise colors and tails ended up being, and I'm sure there are others who would like to see too ;-)

If there's already a thread like this, sorry but I couldn't find it, so let me know if I missed it n.n


----------



## buzzybeeme0131 (Mar 15, 2013)

jade when there babies they are the color they are :

http://xsheervanilla.deviantart.com/art/Baby-betta-fish-311794854


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

buzzybeeme0131 said:


> jade when there babies they are the color they are :
> 
> http://xsheervanilla.deviantart.com/art/Baby-betta-fish-311794854


I know what color the babies are, but they don't stay that color forever. 

When they grow up, they change colors to blue, red, green, butterfly patterns, marble, etc.

It's pretty much a surprise what color and tail will be (well, you can tell the tail type sometimes) And I would like to see what people's babies grew up to look like


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

I have to do a before & after pic in two comments because I still haven't figured out how to post multiple pics in one comment.


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Here she is (blue girl in front) all grown up.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I've only had mine for a month c:

He looks to be some sort of multi colored veiltail or delta. No one is 100% sure yet ^^

He went from being in a 1.75 gal to a 3 gallon, but his size hasn't changed TOO much. I mean, he might have doubled in size, but since he was so tiny before, he isnt that big xD


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> I've only had mine for a month c:
> 
> He looks to be some sort of multi colored veiltail or delta. No one is 100% sure yet ^^
> 
> He went from being in a 1.75 gal to a 3 gallon, but his size hasn't changed TOO much. I mean, he might have doubled in size, but since he was so tiny before, he isnt that big xD



Oooh, looks like he might get some striking colors


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Fishy Mom said:


> I have to do a before & after pic in two comments because I still haven't figured out how to post multiple pics in one comment.


When you click "manage attachments" you find the file, and click "upload". Then you can keep repeating the same thing, just don't forget to click "upload" after each one. Then you close the box


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

JadeAngel said:


> When you click "manage attachments" you find the file, and click "upload". Then you can keep repeating the same thing, just don't forget to click "upload" after each one. Then you close the box


It doesn't let me do that on my iPad. It just keeps replacing the old pic with the new uploaded pic.


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Fishy Mom said:


> It doesn't let me do that on my iPad. It just keeps replacing the old pic with the new uploaded pic.


oooh, you have a tablet... yeah, mobile apps can change small options like that.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

JadeAngel said:


> Oooh, looks like he might get some striking colors


I'm hoping so


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Here are my babies! Both ended up being female Veiltails (I think!)

Prize (got her December 29 2012):
First Day Home:








1 Week ago:










Spark (got her January 19 2013)...She was teeeney when I got her an she is still very, very small but has colored beautifully. She is at least 3 times smaller than Prize:
First Day Home:

















1 Week ago:


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Viva said:


> Here are my babies! Both ended up being female Veiltails (I think!)
> 
> Prize (got her December 29 2012):
> First Day Home:
> ...


Wow, I looove spark's colors! Do you intend to breed her?


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

JadeAngel said:


> Wow, I looove spark's colors! Do you intend to breed her?


Thank you! I would love to learn how to breed fish but right now I don't have the time or space for it  Also I believe she is a "runt" of her spawn because she is so small, so I don't know if or how that would affect her gene quality.


----------

